# Rumor: Armageddon and Tombstone on Blu-ray



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Home cinema site "The HD Room" has gotten hold of cover art for the Blu-ray editions of two movies belonging to the Disney/Buena Vista catalog...

Full story (via blu-ray.com): http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=4038

I for one cannot wait for Tombstone on Blu-ray. I love that movie!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmmmm....

Action films of the 1990s are a tough decision for me, as to whether to go Blu or not. Made after 2000, sure. Made before 1990, almost never as the film stocks were not as good and you get so much grain from multiple transfers that it's rarely worth it. But 1990s films, it really depends on the quality of the original and how much computer editing they did as opposed to optical printing.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Quality of the original notwithstanding, I see Tombstone on Blu as an absolute MUST BUY!
Thanks for the heads up, Hutch!


----------



## Twister18 (Dec 22, 2004)

Saving Private Ryan is also a must see for me.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Twister18 said:


> Saving Private Ryan is also a must see for me.


+100000000000


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

WERA689 said:


> Quality of the original notwithstanding, I see Tombstone on Blu as an absolute MUST BUY!
> Thanks for the heads up, Hutch!


Ditto.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

WERA689 said:


> Quality of the original notwithstanding, I see Tombstone on Blu as an absolute MUST BUY!
> Thanks for the heads up, Hutch!





spartanstew said:


> Ditto.


I'm your Huckleberry!

(Most definitely snagging Tombstone when it's available, assuming that it's priced reasonably)


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I too would get Tombstone on BD, but would likely pass on Armageddon.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

One that I would love to see on Blu-Ray, is Rustler's Rhapsody....but not really for the movie. The opening sequence is perfect for demonstrating your new hot kick-ass 60.1 channel 2Terrawatt home theatre. Serously, it's really a neat demo. You start with a 4:3 window box b/w scene with all the audio coming out of the center speaking..bandwith limited at that. For those that haven't seen the movie, the opening sequence is talking about the old singing cowboy westerns. What you're watching is the good guy chasing several bad guys on horses...lots of cheesy gunfire and such. At one point in the narration, the narrator asks what it would be like if they were to make one of the westerns today...you're suddenly presented with full color panavision and Dolby stereo (the DVD I have is digital 5.1..don't know what the real master has...) with gunfire bouncing and echoing off every corner of the room. You kind of have to see it to get the impact, but it would be a total riot on Blu-Ray with lossless multi-channel audio.....


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Current street date for the Tombstone Blu-ray release is 4/27/10.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/13726824

The link posted goes to Wal-Mart's pre-order page for the item.
Price point is $20.86 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The same street date and price point goes for the Armageddon Blu-ray from Wal-Mart too.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/13726825

4/27/10 street date,$20.86 plus tax and shipping for this title.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Or you can pre-order them both from Amazon for a total of $31.98


----------

